# HP Pavilion zv5000 Won't Start



## Jorje (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi, I have a HP Pavilion zv5000 here and when I hit the power button, the little IO symbol turns on as if it were starting up, but I hear no fans or HDD and the screen is still black. After about 7-10 seconds, the light turns off. Also the indicator light that tells me that the power is plugged in DOES NOT turn on.

Things I've tried

- Took out RAM, put back in.
- Unplugged the power and took out battery, held down power button for a full minute, then plugged back in and put battery back in, same results.
- Tried starting without batter and just plugged in, light doesn't even come on.

WHAT I KNOW:

- The power supply (the cord and box) work fine, it's an 18.5V box and then I take a reading from the output with my meter, it reads 18.65.
- In the battery bay, there are 7 prongs, in order from left to right, there are 2 long, 3 short, and 2 long. Numbering 1-7 from left to right, when plugged in, the meter reads the following from each of these prongs.

1 - 0
2 - 0
3 - 3.69
4 - 3.67
5 - 3.36
6 - 1.48
7 - 1.47

I don't know if the problem is with the Motherboard, the Battery, or what. When I plug in a WORKING laptop I get the following readings from a 19V cord in each prong in the battery bay.

START WORKING LAPTOP

1 - 0
2 - 5.24
3 - 5.24
4 - 3.38
5 - 0
6 - 3.35
7 - 0.11

END WORKING LAPTOP

Would one be right to conclude that the BATTERY is the problem here? (Lithium Ion) In the first non-working laptop, Or could it be the motherboard (oh please no)


----------



## Jorje (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh and I have til the end of today to fix it D=


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

In short (no pun intended :grin, when laptop is using ac adapter and you press the power ON button, one LED lights up then laptop shuts off... is this correct? No beeps? Nothing on screen? No noticeable fan or HDD or CD drive activity? Remove the battery and try again... is the symptom the same?

Btw is the adapter original/genuine? If it is not, try using the genuine HP (borrow if you must). Also I suggest you try a good/working RAM. Yes, remove all the RAM sticks that you have currently installed. Try to power it ON again (still battery removed).


----------



## Jorje (Apr 10, 2006)

TriggerFinger said:


> In short (no pun intended :grin, when laptop is using ac adapter and you press the power ON button, one LED lights up then laptop shuts off... is this correct? No beeps? Nothing on screen? No noticeable fan or HDD or CD drive activity? Remove the battery and try again... is the symptom the same?


Yes,

No beeps, 

Nothing on screen,

No activity.

Same symptoms.



TriggerFinger said:


> Btw is the adapter original/genuine? If it is not, try using the genuine HP (borrow if you must). Also I suggest you try a good/working RAM. Yes, remove all the RAM sticks that you have currently installed. Try to power it ON again (still battery removed).


Original adapter, I'll try replacing RAM one sec...


----------



## Jorje (Apr 10, 2006)

No Dice


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok... now with battery in, this time NO AC (unplug AC adapter), power ON. Does it power ON/boot with no problems? If yes, try plugging in the AC. Does the battery charge (batter LED may change color to show it is charging or Windows will show message that it is on AC and battery is charging)?


----------



## Jorje (Apr 10, 2006)

With battery no AC, nothing

And no indicator saying it's charging


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Please read my post again and answer the questions... thanks.


----------



## Jorje (Apr 10, 2006)

TriggerFinger said:


> Ok... now with battery in, this time NO AC (unplug AC adapter), power ON. Does it power ON/boot with no problems?


Nope the blue I/O light doesn't even come on with just the battery and no AC





TriggerFinger said:


> If yes, try plugging in the AC. Does the battery charge (batter LED may change color to show it is charging or Windows will show message that it is on AC and battery is charging)?


Doesn't start up, and when the AC charger is in, there are no lights saying that the battery is charging.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you.

So far I see two possibilities based on your posts...

One is your motherboard is dead. I do not like the sound of that and I guess so do you. :grin: Second is you have dead battery or battery with NO CHARGE at all and you have a problem with your AC adapter or DC jack connection.

Some things to try...

Use a charged battery (borrow if you must). Start with this first as this may rule out the motherboard if laptop boots up.
Check the voltage output of the AC adapter. Measure from the output jack using a multimeter. Voltage reading should be equal to the one listed on the AC adapters label.
If voltage output checks out good... then may be you have a problem with your DC connection (where the ac plugs into the laptop). Have this checked or DIY if you know how. Repair or replace as needed.


----------



## Jorje (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you for your patience and wisdom =D I'll try your solutions and see what I gotta do =) Thanks again


----------



## Hobbit78 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the same problem, a broken soldering pin ... i need to resolder it, i see that the pin moves in and out of the mainboard when i shake the plug, but i cant remove the grey part where the fans are mounted ??? i have all screws removed that i found!?!? any ideas how to remove the motherboard for soldering? Sorry for my bad english, Regards, Hobbitray:


----------



## Hobbit78 (Mar 24, 2009)

I found it by myself... the 2 parts of the service manual...
If anyone had the same problem.. download it here .. (attention u need both parts)

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download.php?fileid=22542


----------

